# Pronunciation: 晕



## yuechu

[Moderator's Note: Split from this thread]
I have a question about the pronunciation: is this pronounced yun1 or yun4? My dictionary gives both for "dizzy". For example: "头就开始晕晕的了"? I'm not sure if it is an adjective or a verb..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goshawkxu

hi Baosheng,
You should use yun1, since it's an adj. If you wanna use it as a verb, then it's yun1. For instance: 眼晕(Dizzy)

"头就开始晕晕的了"?  Here "晕晕的" is an adj.

"我晕死了" normally used by female.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you, goshawkxu, for your helpful reply!

So you are saying that as an adjective and as a verb, they are both pronounced "yun1"? Can the verb sometimes be "yun4"?


----------



## xiaolijie

> Can the verb sometimes be "yun4"?


Yes, it can, and this is where the confusion sets in. The best advice I can give for this is: look out for when it's pronounced "yun4" and try to remember it (You don't have this very often, "yun1" is the more common.)


----------



## goshawkxu

baosheng said:


> So you are saying that as an adjective and as a verb, they are both pronounced "yun1"? Can the verb sometimes be "yun4"?


Should be "yun4" if it's a verb. I forgot to change it, copy-paste mistake. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## xiaolijie

> Should be "yun4" if it's a verb.


I don't think the problem is that simple.
Just take 眼晕 (yun4) and 头晕 (yun1) and tell me which is a verb and which is not .
(and 我晕死了 also!)


----------



## goshawkxu

Good question, never thought this word would be so complicated. Just wanna make things easier for those chinese learner. Let me try a new way

From my mind, “晕”has two basic means:
1. dizzy (头晕) -->use yun1
2. blur/unclear （眼晕）-->use yun4
So let's forget verb or noun.

Agree? or Not?


----------



## xiaolijie

> Agree? or Not?


No need to disagree at all , but remember that when you go outside these two words (眼晕 and 头晕), you're again back to square one. This is the reason for my advice in post #15 above.


----------



## Clement_Sun

actually, I think the pronunciation of 晕 is changing slowly.  It is  socially acceptable to say yun2晕(dizzling-related) no matter it is used  as verb or an adj.  

e.g. 他晕过去了.   他晕车  

according to old dictionaries, it should be yun4  but  I hear more people say yun2 than yun4. (native speaker, north China, lived in  the south before, heavy user of internet slangs, fashionable, single )

to be honest, south or north, young people speak alike, probably because so many people go to uni in another province + internet. 


btw, I think, yun4 （晕） is used for something like halo, areola(....). Again, for the microsoft game Halo,  I heard quite a few people saying 光晕(yun2).


----------



## stephenlearner

各位好：

现汉第五版对晕读音的描写：

头晕  晕头晕脑  晕头转向 yun1

晕船 晕场  晕车  晕高儿  晕机   晕血  晕针  眼晕 yun4

但我觉得很多人在生活中都不分，统统读yun1，包括我自己。可能晕高儿和眼晕会读成yun4。

不知道词典这样区别有什么理由。

第一组里的晕应该都是形容词，头晕是主谓结构，晕头是偏正结构。
第二组里的晕是什么词，与后面的词构成了什么结构？

谢谢
[Moderator's Note: merged with a previous thread]


----------



## M Mira

我一直以為只有指「環狀、模糊、擴散」的時候才唸四聲


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

墨汁在纸上晕开了

我可能只在这种情下读四声


----------



## fyl

第一组我都读yun1
第二组不太确定，我有的时候读yun1，有的时候读yun4（和楼主一样「眼晕」肯定是yun4）

这两组词里的「晕」还是有区别的。第二组全是因某个交通工具或者场景事物感到不舒服，而且除了「眼晕」全是「晕+名词」这种不太符合语法的特殊结构。

Edit: 找到一篇文章。里边说「眩晕」读xuan4yun4，「晕眩」读yun1xuan4，反正我是读不对了。。。


----------



## stephenlearner

同意楼上的，晕车、晕船的结构有些特殊。以此类推，假如我吃某种东西过敏，如海鲜，应该叫敏鲜，面粉过敏，应该叫敏面。

晕眩和眩晕，我觉得意思是一样的，就如要紧和紧要。非要区别对待，太无理。不知道现汉的第六版是否有改变。我不管了，我都读成一声。


----------



## SuperXW

M Mira said:


> 我一直以為只有指「環狀、模糊、擴散」的時候才唸四聲


我也是这样……
光晕 环状
红晕 模糊
晕开 扩散
其他就yun1吧。否则再分的话，想想都晕。


stephenlearner said:


> 同意楼上的，晕车、晕船的结构有些特殊。以此类推，假如我吃某种东西过敏，如海鲜，应该叫敏鲜，面粉过敏，应该叫敏面。


我倒觉得你这简化不错。


----------



## lindapan

I think 晕 is commonly pronounced "yun 1" in modern Chinese. It only pronounces "yun 4" when used as noun or verb which has the meaning of diffusing. For example, 日晕、月晕、红晕（yun 4，as noun) ， 晕开（yun 4，as verb, means diffusing）
When be used as "dizzy", it is now more commonly pronounced as "yun 1".


----------



## Skatinginbc

跟「頭昏」或「平衡覺」有關的讀yun1. 其他讀yun4.


----------



## stephenlearner

真是民意的表现。

想知道台湾的字典是如何给这个字注音的？


----------



## M Mira

教育部辭典：
yūn:
動：
昏迷。如：「暈倒」、「暈厥」。
因外在環境而產生一種昏亂的感覺。如：「暈機」、「暈車」。
形：
昏亂的。如：「頭暈眼花」。

yùn:
名：
	太陽及月亮周圍的光環。史記˙卷二十七˙天官書：「日月暈適，雲風，此天之客氣，其發見亦有大運。」唐˙李白˙橫江詞六首之六：「月暈天風霧不開，海鯨東蹙百川迴。」
	光影、色澤四周模糊的部分。唐˙韓愈˙宿龍宮灘詩：「夢覺燈生暈，宵殘雨送涼。」宋˙蘇軾˙墨花詩：「花心超墨暈，春色散毫端。」
	面頰所泛生的輪狀紅色。如：「酒暈」。
動：
擴散。如：「暈開」。明˙湯顯祖˙牡丹亭˙第四十三齣：「血暈幾重圍，孤城怎生料！」

yìn:
名：
傷口沒破皮而出現的紫紅色印子。如：「血暈」。福惠全書˙卷十四˙刑名部˙檢驗：「若傷處痕色不明，必剔開腐肉驗骨上，自有血暈血陰等傷痕。」


----------



## stephenlearner

谢谢 M Mira.


----------

